# l'esprit mauvais con des plus jeunes



## simenon

Bonjour,
est-ce que vous connaissez cette expression. Je ne l'avais jamais entendue. Je crois en déviner le sens (c'est comme dire "la connerie", n'est-ce pas?), mais j'aimerais en avoir une perception plus précise et en saisir le ton (ironique ou neutre, moderne ou pas?). La phrase complète est: "Les adultes imbus de leur importance ne demandaient qu'à [...] troquer leur faillible et vulnérable humanité contre les certitudes de l'androïde, ce citoyen modèle des régimes totalitaires. S'il restait donc une chance à la liberté, c'était l'esprit mauvais con des plus jeunes".
Merci d'avance


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour Simenon,

Probablement une invention d'auteur.
Je comprends que les jeunes _ont_ _mauvais esprit_ en ce sens qu'ils se rebellent contre leurs aînés en refusant de se conduire comme des moutons, en refusant donc d'être aussi cons qu'eux. On peut aussi décomposer cette expression comme _avoir l'esprit d'être des mauvais cons_, le sens reste le même. Il y a là bien sûr de l'ironie.


----------



## simenon

Merci SergueiL. Donc j'avais complètement mal compris. Je croyais qu'il s'agissait d'une sorte de paradoxe: puisque les jeunes sont un peu cons, c'est-à-dire qu'il font des bêtises, qu'ils ont des conduites pas tout à fait rationnelles, alors ils pouvaient espérer d'échapper à cette dictature moderne qu'on envisagait, ils pouvaient se distinguer des androïdes (qui font toujours ce qu'on a programmé qu'ils fassent). Je croyais donc que "mauvais cons" signifiait à peu près "mauvais et cons", tandis que, à ce que vous dites, mauvais a ici le sens de négation: un mauvais con est quelqu'un qui n'est pas con comme il faut. Comme dans l'expression "mauvais citoyen" qui ce n'est pas un citoyen comme il faut.
On peut donc exclure l'idée du paradoxe?
Je dois dire que la phrase continue avec un exhortation à faire des actes irréguliers ou même illégaux: "Trichez, mentez, resquillez, truquez, contrefaites les documents, jetez du LSD dans les réservoirs municipaux, etc".
On voit dans cette irrégularité la seule possibilité de se sauver, de rester libres.


----------



## SergueiL

J'ai relu le passage par acquit de conscience, et interpréter "mauvais con" comme "ne pas être con comme il faut" me semble être la voie la plus logique, car il s'agit d'une "connerie" (des actes de désobéissance civile) qui rompt totalement avec la "connerie" des adultes (soumission totale). 
Et on peut penser que pour l'auteur, l'effet révolutionnaire de la connerie des jeunes lui fait perdre son qualificatif de connerie. Agir ainsi (tricher, mentir, resquiller, etc.) dans un pays parfaitement démocratique serait jugé comme étant d'une bêtise crasse mais dans un pays totalitaire, c'est vu comme un comportement salutaire.
Mais peut-être que je m'emballe et que quelqu'un proposera une autre lecture.


----------



## simenon

Merci SergueiL. Vous avez peut-être raison. Je vais y penser encore.
Ah, pour l'anecdote, le pays en question ce sont les Etats Unis, donc un pays démocratique, mais vu comme subtilement tyrannique (c'était l'époque de Nixon) par l'écrivain dont on parle (Philip Dick).


----------



## SergueiL

Ma première idée était d'écrire "dans un monde parfait", ce qui aurait éliminé tous les pays du monde.
Je pense que le message est franchement libertaire et à portée universelle, l'insubordination est vue comme la seule voie vers la liberté. 
J'ajoute, parce que ce n'était peut-être pas clair dans mes propos que ce sont de "mauvais cons" aux yeux des adultes car ils ne profitent pas du confort qui leur a été donné. Je suppose qu'on fait allusion aux années 60.


----------



## simenon

Merci SergueiL, mais là je ne comprends pas ce que vous dites. S'ils sont des "mauvais cons" aux yeux des adultes, comme vous venez de le dire, alors cela signifie que vous aves changé votre interprétation de "mauvais cons"! Dans votre première interprétation il sont des "mauvais cons" aux yeux de Dick, qui considère comme des "cons" les adulte et donc comme des "mauvais cons", c'est-à-dire des cons imperfaits, ou des non-cons, les jeunes. Quelque chose m'échappe...


----------



## SergueiL

Désolé, je me suis sans doute mal exprimé, il était tard. Je récapitule : l'auteur les appelle ironiquement des _mauvais cons_ (en fait il ne les pense pas cons) et je crois que dans cette appellation il se fait aussi le (faux) porte-parole des adultes. Cependant cette remarque ne vous sera peut-être pas utile, votre lecture a pour objectif la traduction et la mienne est plus gratuite, elle cherche les doubles sens, les interactions textuelles, les plans cachés, tout le sel d'un récit.
En conclusion, l'expression "esprit mauvais con" ne coule pas de source même en français, elle demande au lecteur un effort de réflexion et rien ne garantit son interprétation, la logique voudrait donc qu'on la traduise le plus littéralement possible.
Par souci d’honnêteté, je répète quand même que j'ai peut-être raté un sens plus évident de l'expression, j'aurais bien aimé lire un autre avis.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Une façon discrète de traiter les adultes en général de « bons cons » ?


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup SergueiL e Logos. 
Vous aussi, Logos, pensez donc que "mauvais cons" ici signifie, à peu près, "pas assez cons", "pas cons comme il faudrait pour être comme les adultes"?
Quant à ce que SergueiL disait, il est vrai que je dois traduire, mais pour traduire il faut comprendre. Traduire à la lettre, souvant, n'est pas une solution acceptable. Ici, c'est impossible car, au délà du sens de "mauvais", déjà la formule "esprit+substantif" n'existe pas en italien, et d'habitude on la traduit avec le substantif abstrait ou avec "mentalité + adjectif". En plus, pour revenir au problème de "mauvais" en italien on di "mauvais citoyen" mais avec "con" cela ne marche pas. Il faut changer d'adjectif. Enfin, il faut que je comprenne... Donc je vour remercie beaucoup de vos reflexions "gratuites".


----------



## SergueiL

Je suppose que si pour des besoins de traduction j'aboutissais à la forme "esprit mauvais con", je me ferais la même réflexion, ce n'est pas bon en français, je ne peux pas traduire comme cela. 
D'ailleurs, s'agit-il d'un passage de P.K. Dick traduit en français ou du texte original d'Emmanuel Carrère ?


----------



## simenon

S'agit du texte de Carrère, qui synthétise le discours de Dick, que l'on peut lire ici (en français):
https://books.google.it/books?id=-9AQYGwATigC&pg=PA38&dq=philip+dick+"se+laisser+transformer+en+instrument"&hl=it&sa=X&ved=0CCkQ6AEwAGoVChMIlbG3ud-PyAIVTFgUCh2kRQQQ#v=onepage&q=philip dick "se laisser transformer en instrument"&f=false
(plus au moins pp. 38-45; à la p. 45 il y a le morceau cité par Carrère: "Trichez, mentez, resquille...").
Ciao


----------



## iuytr

On peut comprendre "mauvais" comme "méchant", c'est à dire aussi volontairement con, avec une mauvaise intention (se révolter contre l'ordre, du point de vue de l'ordre évidement), un peu comme dans l'expression "il joue au con", il le fait exprès d'être(paraitre) con.


----------



## simenon

Merci bien iuytr. Mais, si l'on lit le texte de Dick, on s'aperçoit que, en fait, il dit putôt que les jeunes se révoltent de façon istintive, presque inconscient. Donc je ne sais pas si l'on doit insister sur le coté intentionnel.
Si je continue à douter un peu de l'interprétation de SergueiL, par contre, c'est un peu pour la même raison. Dans le texte en question Dick dit, par exemple, que les jeunes ne peuvent pas devenir des "androïdes" (c'est-à-dire des sujets obéissants et prévisibles) parce que, "que ce soit par paresse, par manque d'attention soutenue, perversité, tendences criminelles", il ne son pas fiables. Et, peu après: "Le jeune dont je parle est trop stupide pour lire quoi que ce soit, trop agité ou dégoûté pour regarder [...]. La voix collective de l'autorité n'a aucun effet sur lui: il est insurgé. Il s'insurge non pas pour des raisons théoriques ou idéologiques, mais seulement à cause de ce qu'on pourrait appeler son pur égoïsme. Sans compter son indifférence irréfléchie pour les conséquences redoutables que lui garantissent les autorités...".
Voilà pourquoi, du point de vu théorique, je trouverais plus adapté au contexe l'interprétation de "mauvais cons" = "cons" (avec un intensif ou une certaine nuance donnée par l'adjectif, je ne sais pas), donc non pas de l'ironie mais un paradoxe: c'est la connerie des jeunes qui les sauve de l'esclavage auquel les hommes adultes, rationnels, fiable (donc non pas cons) n'échappent pas.


----------



## Roméo31

Je ne trouve pas le passage dans lequel figure "mauvais con".

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai pensé spontanément que "mauvais" était un intensif, comme par ex.,  "sale", dans "sale con". Cet adj. viendrait donc renforcer le mot "con".

_Le Grand Robert,_ art. "con" :


> 2  N. (1790, in D. D. L.). Imbécile, idiot. Quel con ! C'est *un sale con, un méchant con*. Passer, être pris pour un con. Le roi des cons.* Pauvre con*, petit con, va ! Un jeune con, un vieux con. Bande de cons. Mort aux cons ! (exclamation à laquelle le général de Gaulle aurait répondu par ce commentaire : « Vaste programme ! »; → Programme, cit. 4.1).


----------



## simenon

Merci bien Roméo. Si cette interprétation est possible je la préfère aussi, pour les raisons que je viens de dire. L'expression n'est pas dans le texte de Dick (voilà pourquoi vous ne la trouvez pas), elle est dans le texte de Carrère qui commente ce texte de Dick. Vous pouvez la lire dans ma première citation en haut.


----------



## SergueiL

A la lecture des réflexions de P.H. Dick sur "les jeunes" il y a de quoi douter en effet du caractère ironique du passage initial, à ses yeux ils ne valent pas beaucoup mieux que les adultes. C'est donc peut-être bien la stupidité ou pour reprendre les termes, l'égoïsme, la perversité et la paresse qui poussent les jeunes à la révolte et non pas la recherche d'un idéal de vie. Donc d'accord pour dire que _mauvais_ joue ici un rôle de renforcement.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup, SergueiL. Je suis soulagée par votre réponse car si le contexe me faisait pencher pour l'idée du renforcement, je sais que vous donnait toujours des interprétation très attentives et précises et donc ej continuais à douter.


----------

